

The World's Most Idiotic Copyright Complaint - paralelogram
http://torrentfreak.com/the-worlds-most-idiotic-copyright-complaint-150222/

======
cbd1984
If I wanted to kill the DMCA (or at least how it's currently handled) this is
how I'd do it.

------
chucksmart
This works perfectly for Google censorship; they can take down anyone and then
point to the ridiculous list to wash their hands.

